# Welche M.2 Festplatte für Asus Maximus VII Hero



## MusicX123 (25. September 2016)

*Welche M.2 Festplatte für Asus Maximus VII Hero*

Servus,

suche eine M.2 SSD/SSM für mein Asus Maximus VII Hero.
Würde eine mit 240/256GB nehmen. 
Der M.2 Slot des Mainboards schafft 10Gb/s. PCGH hat ca. 730MB/s gemessen.
SATA III 6Gb/s sind ja ca. 500MB/s. 
Lohnt es sich eine M.2 mit ca. 800MB/s zu verbauen? Oder dann über PCI-Expresssteckplatz eine schnellere >1000MB/s, oder dann doch die günstigste variante über SATA III eine weitere SSD einbauen?
Vorteile M.2: Da ich einen Wallmounted PC habe würde es optisch am besten sein.

Bitte mal Empfehlungen bezüglich 240/256GB große M.2 SSM's oder welche über PCI-Expressmodul.

Grüße MusicX


----------



## Tolotos66 (25. September 2016)

*AW: Welche M.2 Festplatte für Asus Maximus VII Hero*

M.2 lohnt für Normalanwendungen nicht, Außer man verschiebt/kopiert wirklich große Datenmengen. Für das Geld einer M.2 lieber eine gute und große SSD geholt.
Gruß T.


----------



## Abductee (25. September 2016)

*AW: Welche M.2 Festplatte für Asus Maximus VII Hero*



Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Für das Geld einer M.2 lieber eine gute und große SSD geholt.



Bitte nicht M.2 als Steckplatz mit SATA/PCIe verwechseln.
M.2 SATA ist fast gleich teuer wie die 2,5" Variante.
Wenn das Mainboard einen M.2 Steckplatz hat spricht nicht viel gegen eine M.2 SATA SSD.
Außer das es teilweise wirklich blöd verbaut wird und man bei einem SSD-Tausch Grafikkarte oder sogar das Mainboard demontieren muss.

Bei einer PCIe-SSD muss man sich bewusst sein das die Dinger einen schweren thermischen Makel haben und im Alltag merkt man ohne eine spezielle Anwendung keinen Unterschied zwischen SATA und PCIe. (Videoschnitt, Witcher 3 Spielstände, etc..)
Zudem sollte man für die volle Pracht auch ein Mainboard mit x4-Anbindung haben (ohne Lanesharing).
Andererseits ist eine langsamere x2 immer noch schneller als SATA und es findet keine thermische Drosselung statt.
M.2 SATA ist praktisch zu allem kompatibel und mit einem 2,5"-Adapter kann man die Dinger auch in ältere Laptops/etc... weiterverwenden.


----------



## MusicX123 (25. September 2016)

*AW: Welche M.2 Festplatte für Asus Maximus VII Hero*

Is halt wegen der Optik und Einfachkeits halber.

Samsung SSD PM961  256GB, M.2 (MZVLW256HEHP-00000) 
+ erreicht vollen M.2 Speed des Mainboards und kostet ~100€
- aber anscheinend keine Garantie
Samsung SSD 850 Evo  250GB, M.2 (MZ-N5E250BW) 
- gleich schnell wie ne SATA-SSD, 
- ~8€ mehr Kosten gegenüber SATA Version, 
- 2 Wochen Wartezeit
+ Garantie
+Optik gegenüber SATA Version

edit: oder was habt ihr für Empfehlungen für einen M.2 Steckplatz? Crucial? Samsung?


----------



## Abductee (25. September 2016)

*AW: Welche M.2 Festplatte für Asus Maximus VII Hero*

Produktvergleich Crucial MX300 275GB, M.2, Crucial MX200 500GB, M.2 (CT500MX200SSD4), Crucial MX200 250GB, M.2 (CT250MX200SSD4) | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich würd immer noch zur MX200 greifen.
Firmware ausgereift und sehr langlebig.
Ansonsten ist die MX300 beim Preis/GB auch sehr attraktiv.


----------



## DKK007 (27. September 2016)

*AW: Welche M.2 Festplatte für Asus Maximus VII Hero*

Zumal die MX300 ja nur lahmen TLC verwendet.


----------



## MfDoom (29. September 2016)

*AW: Welche M.2 Festplatte für Asus Maximus VII Hero*



Abductee schrieb:


> Produktvergleich Crucial MX300 275GB, M.2, Crucial MX200 500GB, M.2 (CT500MX200SSD4), Crucial MX200 250GB, M.2 (CT250MX200SSD4) | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Ich würd immer noch zur MX200 greifen.
> Firmware ausgereift und sehr langlebig.
> Ansonsten ist die MX300 beim Preis/GB auch sehr attraktiv.



die passen nicht, falscher Stecker.




MusicX123 schrieb:


> Is halt wegen der Optik und Einfachkeits halber.
> 
> Samsung SSD PM961  256GB, M.2 (MZVLW256HEHP-00000)
> + erreicht vollen M.2 Speed des Mainboards und kostet ~100€
> ...



Die Erste passt zumindest von der Bauform. Weisst du ob sie auf dem Bord bootfähig ist? 
Ich habe auch ein Asus Hero vII und würde wegen Platzmangel gerne eine M2 SSD verbauen. Jedoch dachte ich bis jetzt das der Steckplatz, da er einer der ersten M2 Generationen ist, dafür eher Suboptimal ist. Unter anderem wegen fehlender Bootfähigkeit und der Steckerform.


----------



## Abductee (29. September 2016)

*AW: Welche M.2 Festplatte für Asus Maximus VII Hero*

Warum falscher Stecker?
B-M passt auf beide.


----------



## MfDoom (29. September 2016)

*AW: Welche M.2 Festplatte für Asus Maximus VII Hero*

Bist du sicher? Dann sorry, ich dachte das passt nicht.


----------



## Abductee (29. September 2016)

*AW: Welche M.2 Festplatte für Asus Maximus VII Hero*

Die passen auf beide Sockeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vfxworld (29. September 2016)

*AW: Welche M.2 Festplatte für Asus Maximus VII Hero*



Abductee schrieb:


> Bei einer PCIe-SSD muss man sich bewusst sein das die Dinger einen schweren thermischen Makel haben[...]


Thermischen Makel? Höre ich zum ersten mal und würde das eher den M.2 SSD's zuschreiben. Meine Intel 750 PCIe SSD hat im Moment 30° und ist auf bis zu 70° Umgebungstemperaturen ausgelegt. 

Guck dir mal die Temps hier an:
Samsung 950 Pro vs Samsung SM951 Thermal Comparison - YouTube

Das gleiche habe ich für die Intel 750 PCIe SSD gesehen und die war bei weitem nicht so heiß, kann ich allerdings gerade nicht finden. Das war mit ein Grund, warum ich mich für PCIe und gegen M.2 entschieden habe, die Hitzeentwicklung. Ausserdem, son kleiner Stick als System-HDD erzeugt irgendwie ein merkwüridiges Gefühl


----------



## MfDoom (29. September 2016)

*AW: Welche M.2 Festplatte für Asus Maximus VII Hero*

Ist wohl schon so, kp ob das negative Auswirkungen hat. Vor allem im normalen Gebrauch





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3hhdWwvh5kI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HisN (29. September 2016)

*AW: Welche M.2 Festplatte für Asus Maximus VII Hero*



MusicX123 schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich eine M.2 mit ca. 800MB/s zu verbauen? Oder dann über PCI-Expresssteckplatz eine schnellere >1000MB/s, oder dann doch die günstigste variante über SATA III eine weitere SSD einbauen?
> Vorteile M.2: Da ich einen Wallmounted PC habe würde es optisch am besten sein.



Die *wenigsten* Anwender haben Szenarien in denen ein Programm bzw. viele Programme gleichzeitig auch nur annähernd die Bandbreite einer "normalen" SSD ausnutzen. Dementsprechend ist die Bandbreite inzwischen kein Garant für Performance. Ist es nicht beim RAM, ist es nicht bei HDDs, ist es nicht bei SSDs. 

Wenn Du "es lohnt sich" mal für Dich definierst .. was kommt dabei raus? Es lohnt sich weil zwei Kabel weniger im Rechner stecken? Kaufen Marsch Marsch. Es "lohnt sich" wenn alles doppelt so schnell ist? Träum weiter.


----------



## vfxworld (29. September 2016)

*AW: Welche M.2 Festplatte für Asus Maximus VII Hero*



MfDoom schrieb:


> Ist wohl schon so, kp ob das negative Auswirkungen hat. Vor allem im normalen Gebrauch



Joa eben, meinte mit meinem Post aber eher, dass PCIe SSD's wie Intel 750 SSD definitiv kühler bleiben als die M.2. Deswegen kann ich das mit dem "thermischen Makel" nicht nachhvollziehen. Im Bezug auf M.2 SSD's ja, aber PCIe?


----------



## Abductee (29. September 2016)

*AW: Welche M.2 Festplatte für Asus Maximus VII Hero*

Thermischer Makel nur als M.2 PCIe.
Die großen PCIe-SSD`s haben ja fast alle einen kleinen Kühlkörper verbaut.


----------



## MySound (29. September 2016)

*AW: Welche M.2 Festplatte für Asus Maximus VII Hero*

hab die hier im Einsatz:
PCI-Express-SSD Samsung SM951 im Test: Gunstigster Einstieg in den High-End-Bereich

Vollkommen zufrieden. 2,1 GB/s lesen... ob einem der Aufpreis wert ist muss jeder für dich entscheiden.
Sehr groß ist der gefühlte Unterschied zwischen SATA SSD und PCIe M.2 SSD nicht...


----------



## MusicX123 (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welche M.2 Festplatte für Asus Maximus VII Hero*



HisN schrieb:


> Wenn Du "es lohnt sich" mal für Dich definierst .. was kommt dabei raus? Es lohnt sich weil zwei Kabel weniger im Rechner stecken? Kaufen Marsch Marsch. Es "lohnt sich" wenn alles doppelt so schnell ist? Träum weiter.


Wegen den zwei Kabel und wo ich sie befestigen soll 

So habe mir eine Crucial MX200 500GB M.2 gekauft. Eingebaut und im BIOS auf M.2 Mode gestellt. Sie wird nirgends erkannt. Jetzt hab ich schon im I-Net ein bisschen nachgeschaut und was gefunden dass mein Mainboard (ASUS Maximus VII Hero) nur M.2 PCIe Karten erkennt. M.2 SATA wird anscheinend nicht unterstützt. 


Aus den weiten des Internets: 

Modell                                                     Connection 	    Max. PCIe support      PCIe 	       SATA
Maximus VII Ranger 	                                         Onboard socket* 	          X2 	                              Yes 	       No
Maximus VII Hero 	                  Onboard socket* 	          X2 	                              Yes 	       No
Maximus VII Gene 	                  Onboard socket* 	          X2 	                              Yes       	No
Z97-DELUXE(NFC&WLC) 	   Onboard socket* 	          X2 	                              Yes 	       Yes
Z97-DELUXE 	                        Onboard socket* 	          X2 	                              Yes 	       Yes
Z97-PRO(Wi-Fi ac) 	                  Onboard socket*             X2 	                              Yes 	        Yes
Z97-PRO 	                                       Onboard socket* 	          X2 	                              Yes 	        Yes
Z97-A 	                                       Onboard socket* 	          X2 	                               Yes 	        No
Z97-AR 	                                      Onboard socket* 	          X2 	                               Yes 	         No

Heißt das also dass ein M.2 Anschluss auf den Mainboards nicht das gleiche ist wie ein M.2 Anschluss -.- 

Samsung SSD PM961  512GB, M.2  Funktioniert?
Samsung SSD PM871  512GB, M.2  Funktioniert nicht?
Crucial MX200   500GB, M.2  Funktioniert nicht?

Was macht das für einen Sinn? Die PM961 schafft 3000/1150MB/s, aber das Mainboard nur 10Gb/s (ca. 900MB/s).  
Also kann ich wirklich nur nach M.2 PCIe SSDs schauen? 
So ne kacke eh!

edit: die Tabelle kommt nicht richtig rüber aber hinten is PCIe und SATA ob das Board es kann mit YES und NO.


----------



## Abductee (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welche M.2 Festplatte für Asus Maximus VII Hero*

Wenn bei dir wirklich kein M.2 SATA unterstützt wird, ist das sehr schlampig auf der Asus-Homepage formuliert.
MAXIMUS VII HERO | Motherboards | ASUS Global


----------



## Threshold (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welche M.2 Festplatte für Asus Maximus VII Hero*



MusicX123 schrieb:


> edit: die Tabelle kommt nicht richtig rüber aber hinten is PCIe und SATA ob das Board es kann mit YES und NO.



Du hast ein Haswell Mainboard. Was erwartest du da?
Wenn du M.2 vernünftig nutzen willst, musst du Haswell wegwerfen und was anständiges kaufen.


----------



## MfDoom (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welche M.2 Festplatte für Asus Maximus VII Hero*

Ungefähr das habe ich gemeint..
Geil wenn man den tip hinterher und mit einem schlauen spruch zusammen serviert bekommt


----------



## HisN (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welche M.2 Festplatte für Asus Maximus VII Hero*

Wenn Du Dir das zutraust kannst Du das Bios von Deinem Board entsprechend modifizieren, dass diese Karten auch booten können.
Allerdings weiß ich nur dass die Möglichkeit existiert, allerdings hab ich jetzt gerade keine passenden Links.

Irgendwas mit Win Raid Forum hab ich noch im Kopf ....

bin nicht schlecht ... win raid und m.2 Bios und schon ist es der 1. Link

[Guide] How to get full NVMe support for Intel Chipset systems from 6-Series up


Jetzt bin ich nur wieder überfragt was Du Dir da mal schnell für eine m.2 gekauft hast.


----------

